# Help identifying this plant.



## d_do79 (May 31, 2015)

Hi, I recently started a small scale planted tank. Being on a budget I have been visiting the local creek to see if I can find any plants. I came across this plant today which was growing on a log on the edge of the creek. It was not submersed but we had a lot of rain a few weeks ago and this plant would have been under water for at least few days. Anyway, I've placed it in my tank and i have an instant carpet. Can anyone identify this plant and have any info on it?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

That is a Hydrocotyle. Which species is hard to say. Where do you live? (found it?) It looks most like tripartita but the origin of that plant isn't known as far as I know.


----------



## nishi (May 31, 2015)

I think I have the same plants. I would also like to know if this plant can survive in underwater. 
I found it in my garden grown in the marshy soil with some other big plants. It looks like Cardamine lyrata as well as hydrocotyle sibthorpioides but not sure. Please let me know if I wrong and can survive underwater.

Thanks
Nishi


----------



## d_do79 (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I live in Brisbane, Australia. I also found another plant which is on the right in the photo below. Leaf structure looks similar to the micranthemum umbrosa on the left hand side but much larger, any thoughts?


----------

